

Erlang vs. Unintentionally Purely Functional Python - rudenoise
http://prog21.dadgum.com/79.html

======
nimrody
This shouldn't have reached the frontpage. Nothing interesting or new here -
Python's memory allocation scheme and garbage collector aren't state of the
art.

~~~
masklinn
The post isn't even about memory allocation or garbage collection, it's only
about Python's strings being immutable, yet being fast enough (nb: Java would
probably have been a better choice as its strings are _also_ immutable, though
the allocation strategy is probably harder to walk through), therefore
functional languages being slow because they don't mutate stuff is a lie.

Pretty much the tl;dr.

